# PRL-V2 vs Mast-R-Lift II?



## mntbighker (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm looking at router lifts for my Bench Dog cast iron table top. I have read reviews of the PRL-V2 that complain of the effort to rotate the thumb wheel. The same review said the Mast-R-Lift II was effortless. In general the PRL looks like a more impressive unit. I was leaning toward the Incra. I have the standard PC router that most of these lifts work with. Opinions?


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

I think in part, due to the thumb wheel complaints, there is an option for a lift handle and cable instead.


----------



## mntbighker (Dec 20, 2007)

LinuxRandal said:


> I think in part, due to the thumb wheel complaints, there is an option for a lift handle and cable instead.


Hmm, have not found that anywhere on Amazon or Kreg or Woodpeckers?


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

mntbighker said:


> Hmm, have not found that anywhere on Amazon or Kreg or Woodpeckers?



I don't know why it isn't on the same page. I am not sure if I can post links (yet), so I will try

V2 Side Crank Conversion Kit

If that doesn't show (or isn't allowed) then cut and paste this after the www.
woodpeck.com/v2sidecrank.html


----------



## mntbighker (Dec 20, 2007)

So I wonder if you can buy it already converted and also if the kit fits the Incra version.

Hmm, never mind, I took another look at the web sites. So I think the Incra Sidewinder is the way to go.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Mark...

I've got the V2 and love it... the thumb wheel adjustment on mine does have a couple thousandth's worth of play but nothing to be too terribly concerned over. You are limited in the total adjustment of 3/4" when using the thumb wheel. Which for some users might be an issue. For me, it has yet to present a problem. The units are heafty, solid and well built. The maglocks are just the icing on the cake....

The crank option is very nice, I've considered modifying mine a few times...but I'd have to rework my cabinet to fit the crank. See the attached link to get an idea of how much room you will need if you do decide to go with the crank....

http://www.woodpeck.com/media/SIDE_WINDER_ACCESSORY_INSTRUCTIONS.pdf

good luck with whatever you decide to go with...

bill


----------



## mntbighker (Dec 20, 2007)

Does anybody have the Bench Dog lift with the speed handle and a wixey digital encoder added? That thing is a beast but I'm guessing there are advantages to that. So it is another option to consider. But I sure like the idea of the instant bit change with the PRL or sidewinder. That speed handle isn't all the speedy and the top leveling adjustment is fidgety.


----------



## Clay Baldwin (Jan 17, 2011)

Just bought the Master-Lift from Eagle America. The store is closing due to being bought by someone and I got a great deal on it. I had a chance to compare the two lifts side by side. I was not impressed by the PRL. There was some play in the wheel, not much but enough to be concerned. I'm in the middle of building a new table to put this lift in so I'll try to give a better review of it in the future.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

Clay Baldwin said:


> Just bought the Master-Lift from Eagle America. The store is closing due to being bought by someone and I got a great deal on it. I had a chance to compare the two lifts side by side. I was not impressed by the PRL. There was some play in the wheel, not much but enough to be concerned. I'm in the middle of building a new table to put this lift in so I'll try to give a better review of it in the future.


Eagle America is closing?


----------



## Clay Baldwin (Jan 17, 2011)

The store in Chardon, Oh. is closing. They still will have online sales. Some company bought them and is moving them to Philadelphia.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Mark here's a thread where I talk about why I went with the Jessem.

Good luck!





~


----------

